# Assault with a friendly weapon



## ArcticKat (Jun 28, 2011)

A drunken Ohio woman was arrested Saturday after she allegedly sprayed sheriff’s deputies with breast milk, the Delaware County Sheriff's Office said.

Stephanie Robinette, 30, reportedly a charter school teacher, is accused of getting drunk at a wedding and starting a dispute, hitting her husband a few times and eventually locking herself into her car.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/06/2...rays-deputies-with-breast-milk/#ixzz1QawtRlmF


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard this on the radio this morning.    LMAO.

   Although it could still be considered assault and battery.


----------



## firetender (Jun 28, 2011)

assault with a milky weapon


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 28, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> I heard this on the radio this morning.    LMAO.
> 
> Although it could still be considered assault and battery.



I believe that any purposeful attack with a bodily fluid can be prosecuted as assault and maybe even a deadly weapon. Disease and communicable disease ect.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Drop the milk and put your hands in the air!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 28, 2011)

I lactated long enough to think it's normal.  This is just a special kind of insane.  You just never know about people.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 28, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> I believe that any purposeful attack with a bodily fluid can be prosecuted as assault and maybe even a deadly weapon. Disease and communicable disease ect.



I don't know about breast milk :unsure: but in Texas spitting on someone is aggravated assault as the spit is considered a weapon.

What in the hell would possess someone to think of using THAT particular bodily fluid as a weapon though?


----------



## DillR (Jul 3, 2011)

In Oklahoma any bodily fluid toward an officer is a felony.


----------

